# Keeping cast on a broken leg?



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

When I adopted Lily 3 weeks ago she came with a cast on her broken leg. A week later she got her cast off! 

I got it recasted (sp?) and they said she had 4 weeks to go. All was well. That was 2 weeks ago, and now she got the cast off AGAIN.

So now she's got another 2 weeks of cast left, and I have no idea how to keep it on! She's wearing an ecollar and can't chew it, so I dunno how she even got it off......

It's the ankle part that's broken, and it looks HORRIBLE, of course the vet says not to worry so I'm trying not to worry (she's being recasted again as I type). 

But how do I keep it on? Any ideas?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

How about a little babygro (onesie) with feet on and poppers underneath, that might work ? Good luck.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Gosh , I have no idea , hope she will keep this one for the last 2 weeks. Can't the Vet suggest something, I am sure he has seen this before. Good luck and I hope her ankle heals all the way.


----------



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> How about a little babygro (onesie) with feet on and poppers underneath, that might work ? Good luck.


Oh that's a good idea!


----------



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Gosh , I have no idea , hope she will keep this one for the last 2 weeks. Can't the Vet suggest something, I am sure he has seen this before. Good luck and I hope her ankle heals all the way.


The vet says to keep her in crate until it heals since the cast is so heavy it falls off. I don't like that idea though, she'll be so bored!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel your pain...When my Lola broke her leg it was a nightmare...they couldn't even cast her leg cause she was so tiny....they splinted it...it came off within in hrs ...Brought he back the put her out to re splint it....it came off a few days last ...brought her back...each time charging me $200...after the third time I said forget this crap...I bought a splint and vet wrap and just did it myself...we tried several different ways to splint and keep it on her leg...the best results I had was to tape the splint directly to her leg then vet wrap...I wouldn't recommend it but for us it worked....cause it caused some irritation on her leg..not very bad mind u but it kept the splint on her leg longer...We did this for 4 weeks...that and never letting her feet hit the floor only to use the pee pad...We carried her around as much as possible ...or she just stayed in a play pen but we had to watch her 24/7 cause she could get that splint off in a min or two...
Sorry if I missed it but how old is your pup ? The younger they are the less time they need to be in a cast...After 4 weeks of hell they xrayed it again and told us it was healed they were shocked..cause they actually made me sign off on holding them responsible if they leg didn't heal..they didn't want me treating her myself...but it was just getting to costly for me to take her back every few days let alone having her put out each time ...they wanted her to have surgery as well...cause they told us it would never heal...that was 4 yrs ago and she has never had a problem with her leg since..
Good Luck
Nancy


----------



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

Nancy said:


> I feel your pain...When my Lola broke her leg it was a nightmare...they couldn't even cast her leg cause she was so tiny....they splinted it...it came off within in hrs ...Brought he back the put her out to re splint it....it came off a few days last ...brought her back...each time charging me $200...after the third time I said forget this crap...I bought a splint and vet wrap and just did it myself...we tried several different ways to splint and keep it on her leg...the best results I had was to tape the splint directly to her leg then vet wrap...I wouldn't recommend it but for us it worked....cause it caused some irritation on her leg..not very bad mind u but it kept the splint on her leg longer...We did this for 4 weeks...that and never letting her feet hit the floor only to use the pee pad...We carried her around as much as possible ...or she just stayed in a play pen but we had to watch her 24/7 cause she could get that splint off in a min or two...
> Sorry if I missed it but how old is your pup ? The younger they are the less time they need to be in a cast...After 4 weeks of hell they xrayed it again and told us it was healed they were shocked..cause they actually made me sign off on holding them responsible if they leg didn't heal..they didn't want me treating her myself...but it was just getting to costly for me to take her back every few days let alone having her put out each time ...they wanted her to have surgery as well...cause they told us it would never heal...that was 4 yrs ago and she has never had a problem with her leg since..
> Good Luck
> Nancy


Thanks so much for your insight! I'm glad it's not just Lily. She's about a year old, they said she'll have to wear it another month since she keeps hurting it when she gets it off. 

I'm thinking of just keeping her in a play pen (trying to find one cheap) so I can see her most of the time and that way she isn't running around much since she's ALWAYS wiggling around.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I forgot to add ...b4 we used vet wrap we used cotton and gauze..then vet wrap... in that order....its important to not let her put much weight on it while its healing..we used a playpen and I also had a bag we carried her in ...I was lucky I had alot of help with her...

Nancy


----------



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

Nancy said:


> I forgot to add ...b4 we used vet wrap we used cotton and gauze..then vet wrap... in that order....its important to not let her put much weight on it while its healing..we used a playpen and I also had a bag we carried her in ...I was lucky I had alot of help with her...
> 
> Nancy


I found a play pen on Craigslist I'm just waiting to hear back. She likes being carried luckily so I've just been carrying her around the house and outside when she needs to go but she's only a year old and she gets restless. 

I wish she understood that she just has to be be bored for a few weeks and then she can run like crazy!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I know like I said I feel your pain...my Lola was 5/6 months old when she broke her leg....she didn't like to be kept still at all...she also loved and still loves to be held so when we were holding her she was good...But no matter how many were helping me there were times she had to go in the playpen...she freaked alot in those 4 weeks...she hated to be kept still...she cried and would jump all over...I worried she was going to rebreak her healing leg...There was alot of stress in my household during those 4 weeks...but like I said we managed and all is well now..Just hold on to that fact...a few weeks and it will be all back to normal...

Nancy


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

As someone mentioned earlier I similarly had to resort to using a sticky bandaid but I was so worried about pulling out fur later. I would recommend making some kind of makeshift sling out of soft fabric. The onesie idea is great if it'll fit her cast.


----------

